# The government owns the rain water?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I ordered a part that goes into the spouting to catch the rain water and pipe it
into a barrel or whatever you have. It says that it can't be shipped to some states
I called and asked them why. They said it's e-legal to catch rain water in some states
like Pennsylvania. How can that be? Is Pennsylvania having a big drought or something? 
I would think if God drops it down and it falls on my roof then it is mine not the governments.
So now they own the rain? I have also heard rumors of a yearly tax for solar panels? So now they
are also going to own to the sunshine? 

Good lord,, I hope I can afford the breathing tax when they own the oxygen in the air.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

See what happens when you vote for liberals.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

See what happens when you vote for Liberals .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FUBAR
I read the other day (can't find the article) that the EPA will be monitoring water useage of certain housing areas in Boulder CO. 

(When Slippy is elected President, The EPA is gone day one, minute one)


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I suppose they can control the citizen if they have to come to the government for water.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I suppose they can control the citizen if they have to come to the government for water.


California comes to mind


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

You can't collect rainwater in Colorado.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maryland has a rain tax (based on roof size and asphalt/concrete paving) and a flush tax(number of toilets and avg flushes per day). If budget-n-prep is correct, I may have a barrel problem. Slippy just might be my 2016 write in candidate for president.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I have always wondered why some states do this, and here is what Al Gore's interweb says on the topic:

According to this article the rainwater actually belongs to we-the-people, and the laws that were in place were designed block unauthorized industrial grade harvesting of rain water. It's like using public lands for commercial purposes; they don't want some business gobbling up all the rainwater because it belongs to the people.
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20131204014742AAirvOr

And this is the most common article I found on the topic--but it does not provide any real facts, just a lot of angry stuff, so possibly it is being published by the same greedy bastards who wanna hoard all the rain water for commercial purposes.
It is actually illegal in Colorado to collect the rain that falls on your home? - The Washington Post


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Arizona encourages rain water collection, even giving rebates on rain barrels (at one time - don't know for sure if the program is still in effect.) In fact, we allowed our former house to be a demo rain collection house for a workshop run by the city. Got a free 350 collection tank out of it. I know someone who designed their new construction home with a large underground cistern and a pump/filtration system that collects enough water for their entire needs. We collect a lot of rain water at our place and use gray water as well. So glad we can.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I've always wondered why AZ doesn't do more to capture water from the flash floods. Trillions of gallons flow by and either go to Mexico, or back into the aquifier. 
At least AZ is finally going solar.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I've always wondered why AZ doesn't do more to capture water from the flash floods. Trillions of gallons flow by and either go to Mexico, or back into the aquifier.
> At least AZ is finally going solar.


Replenishing the aquifers is really important, and ours are going down a lot. The town of Eloy sinks a little more each year. Private wells all along the Tortalitas and Catalinas are going dry. Ever wonder why so many nice homes are for sale along the Tortalitas? No water. They have to haul now. At one time, Ralph, all our dry rivers actually flowed. The Santa Cruz was actually a river, with the Rillito feeding into it. The San Pedro was a very nice river. That's why Tucson started where it did - water. That's why Ft. Lowell was where it was - water. Our flash floods are just reminders of how much water _doesn't_ flow any more.

BTW, our water shed here flows north in the Gila - not south in Mexico. We have problems with polluted water (especially when their sewer system breaks down) coming FROM Mexico.


----------



## triem (Jun 18, 2015)

If you dont shoot a few tyrants early, you have to shoot many more of them later.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think Pennsylvania is on the list because the water flows down to NYC. Oh yea I almost forgot, NY sucks. That is all, thank you.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome to tyranny Surf, what are your questions. 

The Liberals in every government agencies are the ones who are deciding what the rules are, our elected officials rarely get involved until their constituents start to scream. They are too busy looking to the next election cycle to worry about such things as governing.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

James m said:


> I think Pennsylvania is on the list because the water flows down to NYC. Oh yea I almost forgot, NY sucks. That is all, thank you.


I love PA but your cities are starting to gain the upper hand, I would not fall asleep, because the liberal disease which started in NYC in the early 1900s is contagious. It attacks the states one city at a time.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

We have a major problem with city liberals moving out here in the Poconos. They're taking over and they are everywhere. You don't see in state license plates anymore.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

James m said:


> We have a major problem with city liberals moving out here in the Poconos. They're taking over and they are everywhere. You don't see in state license plates anymore.


Big problem with those people is they made lots of money destroying the place and can pretty much buy up anything they want, then spread their communist beliefs anywhere they settle.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

Unless we get rid of taxes and get out of debit they own us.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I ordered a part that goes into the spouting to catch the rain water and pipe it
> into a barrel or whatever you have. It says that it can't be shipped to some states
> I called and asked them why. They said it's e-legal to catch rain water in some states
> like Pennsylvania. How can that be? Is Pennsylvania having a big drought or something?
> ...


Big Business... Follow the money. If you collect rainwater, sunshine, whatever, then there is a public system (infrastructure) in place that isn't being used to sell you a product. They want a guarantee of profit on their grid / treatment facilities. Profit they could probably save if they quit paying lobbyists millions to suck a little D under the table and just let you be free.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyone know the Texas standpoint on this?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

F'um all.

Time for Americans to take back our country.

Start with Congress


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

James m said:


> We have a major problem with city liberals moving out here in the Poconos. They're taking over and they are everywhere. You don't see in state license plates anymore.


Same with New England (rural), and "upstate"NY.

City turds suck. And are bad to have next door.

Logtime neighbors are welcome on my land. Slickers go away


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm going to be collecting rain water but I have my tanks out of sight (sneaky) in my basement 
about 700 gallons ------working on this now


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I asked my sis (lives in the area Colorado) and it's not the water it' how he did it that was the problem it was someone else's stuff he was using.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I'm going to be collecting rain water but I have my tanks out of sight (sneaky) in my basement
> about 700 gallons ------working on this now


that's sneaky dude but a very good idea. +1000 on that


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Anyone know the Texas standpoint on this?


Legal to collect last I checked - about 5 years ago.


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Ya, I don't think I'd do business wit them. As far as I know, there is no law prohibiting the collection of rainwater in PA. And I was a cop for 18 years!

If that's the case, I and many folks in PA are lawbreakers!


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> FUBAR
> I read the other day (can't find the article) that the EPA will be monitoring water useage of certain housing areas in Boulder CO.
> 
> (When Slippy is elected President, The EPA is gone day one, minute one)


Slippy for President!!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> Legal to collect last I checked - about 5 years ago.


Yea I got on Google and confirmed. Texas even has grants for businesses and nonprofits to collect rain water for non comercial use


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Here is a thought, if it is state/city/federal water, put all of in the sewer system when it floods. I mean ALL OF IT.

I mean it's theirs, right? GIVE it to THEM!


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Tweet have got so much rain this season that my poor garden can't catch a break. It has come down so hard that four of my cucumber plants we broken by the rain. The only plus side to this is we have not had to water anything this year. The birdbath is even full.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We The People have forgotten what "Property Rights" means.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> We The People have forgotten what "Property Rights" means.


Wonder if you could sue the government for their "rain" ruining your property. lol


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

It is true that governments regulate all aspects of life including what could be considered "windfalls"

Rain could be considered a windfall. For example another windfall might be birds that fall to your property, or an object from a passing aircraft. You may think, but its not manmade anything from nature that is on my property is my own even if it comes from off of my jurisidiction, don't I own the airspace on my property too? Perhaps to a specific ceiling - however general the rain is likely coming from government airspace. So why doesn't the state have to pay for water damage if it is their water? 

Bottom line drainage effects water resources, and if the towns etc.. use well water in pensylvania to provide drinking water etc.. or to manage other services it makes sense why it is regulated - but I totally get what you are saying. If it lands on your property it is yours... just bear in mind most properties arn't owed outright these says instead they are rented from the government for a fee - based on a fee simple tax levy. Short of Indian Reserves more or less there is no allodial title in the US (aside from some states that allow long term prepayment of taxes for allodial status.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Remember why governments were set up? Look at the declaration of independence! The government can't own anything! They can hold it in trust for the individuals of society but once it is on your property it is no longer in the "public trust".

Government at any level is not a person or a legal entity with any rights. They don't even have the right to exist without the people's permission.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Yea I got on Google and confirmed. Texas even has grants for businesses and nonprofits to collect rain water for non comercial use


So it is, so shall it be...


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> Wonder if you could sue the government for their "rain" ruining your property. lol


That is already my strategy. In AZ we are encouraged to collect our rain water.
But if I lived in an uppity douche-nozzle state that impedes our rights, I would sue them to insure they had adequate roofing on my house, gutters, and drainage. Any damage caused by the states water would be subject to lawsuit for additional damages and neglect. Ergo, if they want to play God, then they become responsible for all "acts of God" type of weather related incidences.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Rain water.....rain water!?!???! Can i be taxed by the size of my straw hat? It does REALLY alter the way in which the water hits earth. Rain water.....rain wat-vomit-


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In Seattle they charge for "run-off" based on the roof size compared to lot size. The city started selling rain barrels and then decided that it could affect ground water...... Really? ! In Seattle? With all the rain they get and the damage it causes you would think they would tax people that didn't collect it... Oh, wait they do and they tax those that do collect it... The best of both worlds! Everyone should move to Seattle! (I left it three years ago!)


----------

